# محاضرات ميكانيكا صخور Rock Mechanics قمة في الروعة



## طارق البخاري (3 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إليكم سلسلة المحاضرات هذه في ميكانيكا الصخور Lectures in Rock Mechanics

http://www.salafishare.com/5DZ/rock-mechanics-lectures.rar

او

http://www.4shared.com/office/kBQkHTrc/Presentation-1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/QxnjRtXK/Presentation-2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/bOJkaObQ/Presentation-3.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/geGUcRQA/Presentation-4.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/didDYtMM/Presentation-5.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/oVHz8zfj/Presentation-6.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/yjjuz-tq/Presentation-7.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/_Slj1orx/Presentation-8.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Znb-KFoJ/presentation-9.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/yZjSxf6_/Presentation-10.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/FF7EXXwg/Presentation-11.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/L3Yx4cfy/Presentation-12.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/NJYJPcyu/Presentation-13.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/KcNW6kRy/Presentation-14.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/vmCNO3iK/Presentation-15.html


----------



## fattahmine (2 يوليو 2012)

thankx 
The file link is not valid.


----------



## طارق البخاري (6 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إليك المحاضرات مجزأة:

http://www.4shared.com/office/kBQkHTrc/Presentation-1.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/QxnjRtXK/Presentation-2.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/bOJkaObQ/Presentation-3.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/geGUcRQA/Presentation-4.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/didDYtMM/Presentation-5.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/oVHz8zfj/Presentation-6.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/yjjuz-tq/Presentation-7.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/_Slj1orx/Presentation-8.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/Znb-KFoJ/presentation-9.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/yZjSxf6_/Presentation-10.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/FF7EXXwg/Presentation-11.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/L3Yx4cfy/Presentation-12.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/NJYJPcyu/Presentation-13.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/KcNW6kRy/Presentation-14.html
http://www.4shared.com/office/vmCNO3iK/Presentation-15.html


----------



## طارق البخاري (1 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

هذا رابط آخر بديل عن السابق :

طھط­ظ…ظٹظ„ ط§ظ„ط¢ظ† - ط³ظ„ظپظٹ ط´ظٹط±​


----------



## Albassira (11 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسد الجيولوجيا (7 أبريل 2014)

الاخ ابوحمزة جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## اسد الجيولوجيا (7 أبريل 2014)

لكن المحاضرات من 4 الى 10 لم يتم تحميلها ولااعرف لماذا


----------



## solamone (3 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abu Laith (7 مايو 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## kacimo.samy (9 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## geo sa (8 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## عثمان خليل (28 ديسمبر 2020)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

